# I'm Back!! :D



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well I'm Back. 

Well I decided to take a little break from Bodybuilding and the Forum for a while to concentrate on other things in my life. With that being said I was still training, and eating as mush as I could. I didn't have that passion to concentrate on bodybuilding like I did before. I wanted to work on my Single Turbo Supra, to get that project finished off, which I must say is nearly done. Work has also been hectic, so training took a back seat but I got in as much as I could. 

I've now got that Bodybuilding Bug once again, which I must say is a great feeling once again. Loving training at the moment, food is going down nicely, and im slowly growing once again. I've got a good training partner who is pushing me along, which I needed, as a lot of the times I was training alone. As you know its totally different when training by yourself and having a partner.

It's good to be back All.  

Geo


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry, who are you:confused1:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Welcome back hun


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome back mate, glad training is going well :thumb:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome back mate, thought had seen you round these parts for a while.

DEJ (formerly Jonesy2411)


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Sorry, who are you:confused1:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Welcome back hun


Well i thought it might of been your hubby or RS2007 with the wise crack return jokes?? You beat them to it.

Cheers Hun, its good to be back 



Squirrel said:


> Welcome back mate, glad training is going well :thumb:


Cheers mate, its all going good. :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

DEJ said:


> Welcome back mate, thought had seen you round these parts for a while.
> 
> DEJ (formerly Jonesy2411)


cheers mate,

why the name change??


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Geo said:


> cheers mate,
> 
> why the name change??


Apparently wasn't getting notcied with the old one, and i want to be really liked on this forum and stand out so went for something shorter.

Oh and its my Initials haha.

You gunna be starting a journal mate? Enjoyed your GH one alot.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

DEJ said:


> Apparently wasn't getting notcied with the old one, and i want to be really liked on this forum and stand out so went for something shorter.
> 
> Oh and its my Initials haha.
> 
> You gunna be starting a journal mate? Enjoyed your GH one alot.


Dunno about a journal just yet mate, iv been off Gear for a good while now.

Well until last week, just started again.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

welcome back stranger


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Geo said:


> Dunno about a journal just yet mate, iv been off Gear for a good while now.
> 
> Well until last week, just started again.


awesome mate ill keep an eye out anyways


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Welcome :thumbup1:


cheers T.F



gym rat said:


> welcome back stranger


Good being back, kinda missed this Gaff. ha



DEJ said:


> awesome mate ill keep an eye out anyways


Cool bud, im bulking at the moment. sitting at 15.6st just now and iv been on for a week. So lets see how i get on?? :thumb:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

hey


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Flex Factor said:


> Welcome back, i too thoroughly enjoyed your journal and found it very informative - looking forward to hearing more useful information and 'tasty recipes' from you. :thumb:


Cheers mate, im sure i can through in some more recipes soon again. 



bowen86 said:


> hey


 :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Glad to see you back bro...I have been pimp'in the sh!t out of this since you been gone...  ...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome back


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Glad to see you back bro...I have been pimp'in the sh!t out of this since you been gone...  ...


Cheers big guy, its back to Business now. Although the sh!t you've been pimp'in is due for a make over. 



MissBC said:


> Welcome back


Cheers Hun.  x


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Ah supra. What power is it pushing now?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Ah supra. What power is it pushing now?


Well once i fit my clutch and Map the AEM, im looking at about 600bhp safe.

That will do me nicely.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Geo said:


> Well once i fit my clutch and Map the AEM, im looking at about 600bhp safe.
> 
> That will do me nicely.


 LOL

What a machine. Did you do most of the work yourself?

Reps to you sir.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> LOL
> 
> What a machine. Did you do most of the work yourself?
> 
> Reps to you sir.


No mate, i just spent most of the time making cups of tea for my mate. Although tracking down the parts i needed was a pain in the tits in itself, lol.

Build and Spec thread can be seen here > Supra Single Turbo Build


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Yo Geo, welcome back mate!


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome back Geo


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome back, cool that your training again.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good to see you back dude!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mate,i'll let you suck on my balls if you take me out a quick blast in the supra when she's finished!!!

oh,welcome back btw


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

The Chauffeur said:


> Welcome back Geo





Rosedale6 said:


> Welcome back, cool that your training again.





kieren1234 said:


> Good to see you back dude!! :thumb: :thumb :


Thanks everyone. 



weeman said:


> mate,i'll let you suck on my balls if you take me out a quick blast in the supra when she's finished!!!
> 
> oh,welcome back btw


Im sure that can be arranged!! Well a shot in the Supra that is, ha ha.

Although be warned, you may cack you under crackers as it might be a bit scary.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Im sure that can be arranged!! Well a shot in the Supra that is, ha ha.
> 
> Although be warned, you may cack you under crackers as it might be a bit scary.


A "bit" scary, its going to be fooking mental mate. Been working on my supra today, got a problem with oil drain line leaking onto manifold, almost had flames today, not good!! lol.

Glad your training again dude, ill be coming up to Scottyland in the new year :thumbup1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Oh yeah Geo,....forgot about you 

Welcome back mate.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> A "bit" scary, its going to be fooking mental mate. Been working on my supra today, got a problem with oil drain line leaking onto manifold, almost had flames today, not good!! lol.
> 
> Glad your training again dude, ill be coming up to Scottyland in the new year :thumbup1:


Nice mate, we'll get some training and some good eating in. 



pea head said:


> Oh yeah Geo,....forgot about you
> 
> Welcome back mate.


Must of missed me that much you forgot eh. he he. lol :whistling:

cheers big guy, good to be back


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> Nice mate, we'll get some training and some good eating in.


Definately dude, be a good weekend!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Geo said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Im sure that can be arranged!! Well a shot in the Supra that is, ha ha.
> 
> Although be warned, you may cack you under crackers as it might be a bit scary.


lol c'mon mate,i've sat hanging off the back of a 'blade with my ass 6 inches in the air off the seat as it lifted off at over 120mph hanging on to the pilot for dear life!!! i'll cope,but the more you try to scare me the better matey :thumb:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome back sweetie! :bounce:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I was beginning to wonder where you'd gone  .

Welcome back and good luck with training.

Any pics of the supra yet?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> lol c'mon mate,i've sat hanging off the back of a 'blade with my ass 6 inches in the air off the seat as it lifted off at over 120mph hanging on to the pilot for dear life!!! i'll cope,but the more you try to scare me the better matey :thumb:


Be one of the Best Rides you'l have mate.  Well at 180+



dawse said:


> Welcome back sweetie! :bounce:


Thanks Hunni.  x



LloydOfGrimsby said:


> I was beginning to wonder where you'd gone  .
> 
> Welcome back and good luck with training.
> 
> Any pics of the supra yet?


Cheers big Guy, back for good now. 

Click Here >> Supra Build Thread See what you think, the Sepc is also there.


----------

